# Reflective spray paint?



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, I saw reflective spray paint at the store. I think it is from Krylon.

I was wondering if anyone already tried it in their tank?


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

i cant come up with a single reason to use reflective paint in an aquarium.

can you?

Chris


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Your Ad Here said:


> i cant come up with a single reason to use reflective paint in an aquarium.
> 
> can you?
> 
> Chris


To... reflect? Maybe?

Anyway, if it's krylon fusion, it should be completely safe once it's dry.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

If your painting the plastic parts or whatever for reflective purposes, just double check to make sure it will be able to handle higher temps. 

For not much more, you could go to AH Supply and get SLR reflectors which would do a much better job


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

cell said:


> Hi, I saw reflective spray paint at the store. I think it is from Krylon.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone already tried it *in* their tank?


keyword "IN"

Chris


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

FYI,

plain ole white spray paint has been proven to be the best reflector of light,
right behind hammered then polished aluminum.

Chris


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

well - the best thing is to get ah supply lights and install them when you can - but tin foil and white paint is better than nothing - you can always upgrade in the future


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I've read several posts from people who've used krylon fusion in (in meaning underwater) reef tanks without issue.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've used Krylon fusion on pvc in my tank and all has been fine. No plant issues, no fish deaths, no invert deaths.


----------

